# Encuesta del uso de internet



## kakashi1500 (Abr 1, 2012)

Necesito su ayuda para un trabajo de probabilidad y estadística para ello solo necesito que contesten un par de preguntas, necesito al menos 150 encuestados y en mi país México nadie quiere contestar mi encuesta. La encuesta es la siguiente:

Genero:
Masculino___  Femenino___
Edad: ___
¿Cuantas horas al día usas internet?_____
De antemano les agradezco por su ayuda.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 1, 2012)

como "usar" si defines "usar" como el tiempo que estoy transfiriendo datos por la World Wev Wide con dispositivos de mi propiedad, entonces tengo que decir "SIEMPRE".
Tendrás que definir mas correctamente que es para ti "usar" internet, pero yo estoy siempre conectado.
Tengo el Teléfono movil con andoid, cada 15 min chequea automaticamente los e-mail del trabajo y personales. Si utilizo el GPS, android posee su base de datos en la red, por lo que debo tener transferencia de datos para utilizar el GPS. Muchas aplicaciones requieren sincronizar con servidores constantemente.
En el trabajo, si estoy en la oficina, simplemente tengo internet. En mi casa, dejo la PC encendida para descargas varias (¿Eso cuenta?)
y cuando estoy en mi casa, juego a juegos mmorpg, o reviso el foro (eso que no tengo faceeboock o twitter)

dudo que llegues a los 150. tal vez te llegarán a responder 50.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2012)

genero  = lemur masculino rey de todas las cosas
edad    = no sabe/no contesta ,según trascendidos 38
horas de uso = la pc esta 24 horas encendida (Uptime	2day:3h:2m:34s eso dice el router porque se corto la luz)

pero voy y vengo la tengo bien a mano ,casi siempre en el foro, no tuite,no facebu y no chat


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2012)

es obvio que nadie quiere responder.
por que :

cuantas horas al día usas internet?
.5-1 horas............. la usas solo para buscar algo  
1.5-2 horas..........estas estudiando  ?? 
2.5-3 horas............ya estas boludeando con la compu
3.5-4 horas...........si no trabajas con ella estas perdiendo 1/4 de tu vida despierto
4.5-5 horas -............amorfo, en 10 años estas gordo y bobo , casi diria adicto 
5.5-6 horas.............adicto
6 o mas horas............adicto perdido, encima seguro que 2 horas es con xxxx


PD : yo NO uso la compu, ni se que es eso de internet.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> es obvio que nadie quiere responder.
> por que :
> 
> cuantas horas al día usas internet?
> ...



jajaj!!! siempre me impresionas de formas que desconozco!! 

:enfadado: he!! tengo vida!!! tal vez no sea steve jobs pero tengo vida!!


----------



## Dano (Abr 3, 2012)

kakashi1500 dijo:


> Necesito su ayuda para un trabajo de probabilidad y estadística para ello solo necesito que contesten un par de preguntas, necesito al menos 150 encuestados y en mi país México nadie quiere contestar mi encuesta. La encuesta es la siguiente:
> 
> Genero:
> Masculino___  Femenino___
> ...



Masculino
21
Desde que llego a casa estoy frente a la pc.
En la universidad a veces uso.

Sunpongamos que duermo unas 8 horas, y paso en la uni unas 6 horas. Lo que queda es horas frente a la pc jaja 
Por cierto al menos tengo 1 pc prendida 24/7. Hay veces que son 2 o 3 

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Abr 3, 2012)

kakashi1500 dijo:


> Necesito su ayuda para un trabajo de probabilidad y estadística para ello solo necesito que contesten un par de preguntas, necesito al menos 150 encuestados y en mi país México nadie quiere contestar mi encuesta. La encuesta es la siguiente:
> 
> Genero:
> Masculino___  Femenino___
> ...



ha!! tenía que decir el genero?
Terrestre, Humano, Macho.
24 ciclos orbitales Terrestres
Always
Gracias a ti!


----------



## Renoxxx (Abr 12, 2012)

Genero: Masculino XD
Masculino_X_ Femenino___
Edad: 20
¿Cuantas horas al día usas internet?__de 10 horas a 14 pero la PC pasa encendida hasta 24 horas a veces XD


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 16, 2012)

genero: masculino
edad: 30

horas al día: 6


----------



## smd10 (Abr 17, 2012)

Género: Masculino

Edad: 21

Horas en el PC:





fernandob dijo:


> 4.5-5 horas -............amorfo, en 10 años estas gordo y bobo , casi diria adicto


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2012)

hace como yo que no entro nunca en la PC



fernandob dijo:


> o hs:  ademas de adicto a la pc mentiroso cronico y caradura.
> 
> .


----------



## Imzas (Abr 18, 2012)

Genero:
Masculino___  Femenino X_
Edad: _39__
¿Cuantas horas al día usas internet?__2 app___
Saludotes


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 18, 2012)

Genero:
Masculino
Edad: 22
¿Cuantas horas al día usas internet? trabajo casi todo el dia con internet unas 7 u 8 horas
escuchando musica. la radio. checando correos. foros de electronica. etc.  xxx nada. lo siento amigo fernandob. no estoy gordo no bobo ni lo mensionado anterior mente, jajaja. saludos


----------



## lubeck (Abr 27, 2012)

Masculino__X_ Femenino___
Edad: _39__
¿Cuantas horas al día usas internet? minimo 16 hrs... (eso me da de comer )

de nada por la ayuda...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2012)

ya esta muchachos, creo que ya entrego el trabajo practico.

y para no desaprovechar el tema :
tengo una encuesta:

quien vive en capital y tiene amigas de entre 25 a 45 años solas, cachondas y con ganas de formar una relacion bien informal y poco seria ??? 
pueden ser amigas de la esposa, de la hermana , primas, etc, etc.
que esten lo que se dice "BIEN " .

es solo para un TP de psicologia que tengo que entregar.
(quizas pida telefono y algun otro dato de las susodichas, pero es para la encuesta)


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 27, 2012)

Masculino__X_ Femenino___
Edad: _29__
¿Cuantas horas al día usas internet? minimo 18 hrs... (no me da de comer, pero soy un enfermo )


----------



## J2C (Abr 27, 2012)

Ferny


fernandob dijo:


> y..... y tiene amigas de entre 25 a 45 años solas, cachondas y con ganas de formar una relacion bien informal y poco seria ???
> pueden ser amigas de la esposa, de la hermana , primas, etc, etc.
> que esten lo que se dice "BIEN " .
> 
> ...


 
Puffffff si habre hecho de esas encuentas !!!!, creo que aun me quedan algunos listines telefónicos.


----------



## juisro (May 4, 2012)

Muy mal la encuesta , yo estoy mas de 6 hs. y ninguna en xxxx . La uso para trabajo


----------

